# Veggie Eating Places in Downtown Cairo



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

Any got any recommendations on where to get some nice veggie food from (other than falafel and koshari)?

I'm up from Dahab for a few days in downtown, any recommendations appreciated, I'm not overly familiar with Cairo so directions would be appreciated


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

dazle said:


> Any got any recommendations on where to get some nice veggie food from (other than falafel and koshari)?
> 
> I'm up from Dahab for a few days in downtown, any recommendations appreciated, I'm not overly familiar with Cairo so directions would be appreciated


Peking restaurants or Paul Patisserie, both in CityStars or Katameya downtown are good.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the foru

If you eat fish try the fish market on the Nile... or La Bodega in Zamalek, nice fish plus they do a sea food crepe and they do a vegetarian set meal 

La Bodega is on 26th July St Zamalek,.. Marriott end.. 


La Bodega
Address:	157 26th Of July St.
Zamalek, Cairo
Landmark:	Beside Alex Bank
Phone Number: 02-27350543, 0100-5232923, 02-27354820
Dubbed the hottest nightspot in Cairo, this venue lives up to its name. Situated on the second floor of the Baehler building, La Bodega consists of two refurbished apartments divided into a bar/cocktail lounge and dining room. The wood paneled bar area, favored by trendy locals and expats, is well stocked, hip and serves Mediterranean dishes. The more formal dining room offers a predominantly Italian cuisine. The service is unobtrusive and the food is consistent. La Bodega is well worth the expense and never disapp


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

You can order some vegetarian menu items at Estoril, but I wouldn't go there tomorrow. Even better is Taboula in Garden City. Also a problem with the protests.


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the top tips 

I'm back in Dahab now

We headed over to Zamalek, but my tight northern pocket decided against us eating there

Kazaz, Falflafel(next to stella bar), Patisserie, Gad and the many local falafel/koshari shops fed my appetite very well, wish we had such variety and affordability down here


----------

